

The mechanical Turk - olegp
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-21876120

======
forcefsck
"So the inventor's real genius was not to build a chess-playing machine. It
was to be the first to notice that, in the modern world, there is more mastery
available than you might think; that exceptional talent is usually available,
and will often work cheap."

